# Sulcata egg cracking



## turtlelady80 (Jul 12, 2012)

It's day 92 in the incubator and I noticed a crack at the top. The humidity is 80%. I have read to spray the egg with tepid water so if it is the baby trying to emerge it won't get dehydrated. Is this something I should do? Or just leave it alone?


----------



## jayde7699 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a feeling that could be a little helpfull, but when they say "spray" they meen lightly , like a mist, so tht if it is the baby it won't drown or anything. But if something seems wrong I would contact an expert or find a good website soon!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well I candle lit the egg and there is nothing in it lol. I got all excited for nothing. Blah. But thanks anyway


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 14, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> Well I candle lit the egg and there is nothing in it lol. I got all excited for nothing. Blah. But thanks anyway


OH NO!!!!!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah sux. My female laid 3 times last season. Her first clutch was 14 then 9 then 3 and didn't get a single hatching. I really thought I'd get lucky this last time but PATIENCE is what I am learning. PATIENCE is key in this hobby. Everything happens for a reason and I learn something everyday.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2012)

It took three more years for me to get a live hatchling from the time I thought my female ought to be producing. Most of the time our tortoises are not on OUR time frame. 

I will sometimes add water near the end of term or when I see them pipping, but it really depends on how dry the media "seems" to me. If its moist and humid enough, sometimes I won't do anything. Just depends. If I do decide to add water, I just trickle a small amount around the margins of the container, not directly on the eggs.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tip and words of encouragement Tom.


----------



## jayde7699 (Jul 14, 2012)

I would be sure to perfect her diet because I know that is sometimes the cause of it. And you are right that patience is the key to everything in the hobby. I know I will use all of this as advice for when mine are ready!


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2012)

It also occurred to me that sometimes the eggs will swell and crack, when things are too wet. Just a thought I wanted to add.


----------

